
SoftBank and Wirecard both paid German middleman to broker $1.1bn deal - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/3c561ccf-2e95-46f7-ac43-a8e04db21dfe
======
samizdis
[https://www-ft-com.eur.idm.oclc.org/content/3c561ccf-2e95-46...](https://www-
ft-com.eur.idm.oclc.org/content/3c561ccf-2e95-46f7-ac43-a8e04db21dfe)

